# Adorable escaped owl made a new home in a lion's den!



## Jimmy Bullard (Apr 26, 2010)

How on earth did this cute little owl survive? Does anyone know if lions ever attack birds? You'd think it would gobble him up in seconds!

Baby owl survives three days in lion's cage | swns.com


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*haha great pictures,wouldn't you just love to know what they were both thinking?*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wow what a precious story  That is one lucky owl and one majestic cat


----------

